# Calcium Supplement



## kneegrow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Why do piranha owners feed their fish a variety of food?*

a) for variety of taste to keep our p's happy and
b) to touch all sides of the spectrum regarding vitamins and minerals

If this is true, then what is to keep us from supplementing what our P's are NOT getting out of their diet to enhance certain qualities of the fish? My hypothesis (open to all criticism; whether it be positive or negative) is that:

If I supplement a mineral to my fish, such as calcium, It will reinforce bone and tooth development.

There are many exciting benefits to this theory and many draw-backs as well such as calcium deposits and the need for DSM (vitamin D3) to control and utilize the calcium. I apologize to break it all down like its a 6th grade science experiment; but when the thought occured to me of sharper teeth and stronger bones on my baby p's, i just had to post this. I have a couple different ideas on how I could attempt this, so if I dont get bashed too much for this post I'll continue with my thoughts.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I to have put thought into this... i have started feeding my arowana a little calcium and vitamins.. i use a Human supliment called Coral Calcium.. its mave byt Bob Barefoot..

i have only dont it a little bit.. i have not noticed any change..

its funny you should talk about this.. just 3 hours ago i was thinking to my self about setting up an Experiement.. using RTCs..

get 2 baby RTCs, feed Shrimp and worms... add small amounts of calcium into ones diet.. and see what happends.. do everything the same with each tank.. just add calcium to one..

ill try this when i move.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

on a side note.. this could be why fish dont grow as Large as fast in home aquaria..... it takes alot of calcium to build the large bones they need to grow more..


----------



## kneegrow (Feb 17, 2004)

Great point... Im glad to hear someone is on the same page as I. But calcium worries me because of what effect it can have on human bones. Back in the 50's I heard that the government had to step into the dairy market. Supposedly the high levels of calcium was producing deposits on the bone itself due of the lack of vitamin D to absorb excess calcium. This led to asymmetrical bone growth and was devestating to some... Im sorry this is way off topic, but its just another sleepless thought running through my head


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

to combat this all you need is a supliment that includes VD in it.. this supliment im trying has it...


----------



## kneegrow (Feb 17, 2004)

Ironic how it is called "coral" calcium yet meant for humans. I just searched google for it and found a couple bottles that sell for $50. Is this how much you paid for yours?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i got mine from a friend.. he gave me a large bottle..

yes its expensive..

they call it coral calcium because the Calcium used is harvested from Coral in east asia.

im sure there are much cheeper supliments out there..


----------

